# Help make the best choice



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

I started a thread in computers http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...dia-servers/102065-best-laptop-bang-buck.html thinking that it might be the place. 

I know that all things come in good time. If to run REW do I absolutely need the most expensive laptop money can buy? I know it cant be for the sound card because none of them are really that great.
If I will need to buy an external sound card regardless, then this will make my search easier. Do I need one with the fastest processor? 

Thanks Mike


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No special needs for REW. Any old computer running XP will suffice. Maybe you can buy an old one from a friend that he has stored in a closet. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

If I understand, I will need a usb port for an external sound card? 
All cabling and mic, will plug into sound card?
How about the spl meter?

I am not doing anything yet, however I am just wanting to make sure I understand everything ( and equipment involved) before making the next step.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For an SPL meter you can get a free app on your phone that will do the job. 
As far as a sound card as long as the PC has an internal one that has a line input your good to go. Ideally you should get This mic the mini dsp umik1
http://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/umik-1
It plugs directly into the usb port on the PC and your good to go.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

To perhaps clarify Tony’s comments a bit, whether or not you need an external sound card depends on the mic you choose. With a USB mic like the UMIK no external sound card is needed. It’s only necessary with a traditional mic like the Dayton EMM-6, that uses an XLR mic cable.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

So that I understand! I guess like most audio, everything is as good as the weakest link? 

I have been looking at laptops thinking I needed to have one with decent sound card. So I get directed to an HP with beats audio. Now I am thinking that it needs to be able process a very large frequency range.
This particular model will only go to around 31hz. Am I wrong in thinking that if I want to know what my system is doing thus my subs I want to be able to get down to around 15hz.
Am I wrong?
Now my understanding is that on the (a) laptop the line out 3.5 is dual purpose. However this mic in question plugs into usb so the pc/laptop in question most definitely needs a usb port.

Now if possible to use on board sound card, and mic in question, and of course REW software that i will not have any issues performing said task?
Although needing assistance in deciphering analysis.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Audiodreamer said:


> I have been looking at laptops thinking I needed to have one with decent sound card. So I get directed to an HP with beats audio.
> 
> This particular model will only go to around 31hz. Am I wrong in thinking that if I want to know what my system is doing thus my subs I want to be able to get down to around 15hz.
> Am I wrong?


Absolutely not. The sound card will be what generates the signal that the mic will measurement, so it needs to be accurate. My understanding is that most laptops these days fit the bill, but apparently not all – is this an older or low-end model that you’re considering?




> Now my understanding is that on the (a) laptop the line out 3.5 is dual purpose. However this mic in question plugs into usb so the pc/laptop in question most definitely needs a usb port.


Correct. :T




> Now if possible to use on board sound card, and mic in question, and of course REW software that i will not have any issues performing said task?


Shouldn’t, especially if it’s a Windows computer.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

> Absolutely not. The sound card will be what generates the signal that the mic will measurement, so it needs to be accurate. My understanding is that most laptops these days fit the bill, but apparently not all – is this an older or low-end model that you’re considering?
> 
> Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...7201-help-make-best-choice.html#ixzz3Vj5xGosN


This is the model that I was looking at.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/hp-envy...lack/3008063.p?id=1219567191151&skuId=3008063

I might be wrong about the specs on the sound card, however that was all I could come up with.

If anyone has other information I would appreciate.

Otherwise what choice would I make that would have an acceptable sound card, that would not break the bank.

This Hp model is probably still more than I would like to spend. I feel I really only need for the purpose of REW.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Audiodreamer said:


> This is the model that I was looking at.
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/hp-envy...lack/3008063.p?id=1219567191151&skuId=3008063
> 
> I might be wrong about the specs on the sound card, however that was all I could come up with.


Where do you see sound card specs? They aren’t jumping at me.

If this is only for REW, why not just buy a used computer? I’ve had good luck for years buying used laptops from vendors on ebay. Never paid more than ~$250 for one, and I could have paid a lot less for models even older with slower processors. REW doesn’t take any processing power. The laptop I was using before the one I have now probably dates back to the early2000s and only had a 1.2 MHz processor and 500 MB RAM, and REW ran just fine.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

Like I said that was all that I could come up with. No one in store could provide other than doing a search and coming up with a forum or something about the beats audio that the pc came with.
It had something to do with an equalizer that had adjustments at 31hz.

Really the bottom line for me is if any old laptop would work with the sound card that it comes with then that is good enough for me.

The only other time besides REW, that it would be needed would be if my desktop crashes. Just a backup.

Other than that if just for another device I would probably get an ipad.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Audiodreamer said:


> Really the bottom line for me is if any old laptop would work with the sound card that it comes with then that is good enough for me.


Just considered, you’d probably want to stick with something maybe 2-3 years old, not an antique like my old Compaq. Don’t think the really old ones had good sound cards, which is why we used to recommend outboard sound cards. John seems to know about these things, might start a new thread to find out at what point the internal sound cards became good enough to be viable with REW, to get his attention.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

